# Mtv3 katsomo

## Powerc

Saako kukaan Mtv3 katsomo.fi videoita toistettua? Aina kun yrittää videota katsoa niin se tekee sen "lataustestin" jonka jälkeen videon pitäisi käynnistyä mutta mitään ei kuitenkaan tapahdu. Kaikkia playereita ja plugineja kohta kokeiltu. Ylen ja subin streamit kyllä aukeavat monellakin. Tällä hetkellä vlcplugin + firefox käytössä.

----------

## tmr

Kylläpä tuolla tuntu kuvaa näkyvän ja mölyä kuuluvan.

* www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.10

* media-video/vlc-0.9.8a

vlc:n käytössä olevat use flagit:

X a52 aac aalib alsa atmo cdda cddb dbus dirac dts dvb dvd ffmpeg flac gnutls hal jack libass libgcrypt lirc live matroska mmx modplug mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl png qt4 rtsp samba schroedinger sdl sdl-image shout skins speex sse stream svg taglib theora truetype v4l v4l2 vcdx vorbis x264 xinerama xv

----------

## Powerc

Kiitos vastauksesta! Hyvä tietää että se on mahdollista saada näkymään. Kokeilin juuri samoilla versioilla/flageilla mutta en saanut vieläkään videoita pyörimään. Tarkistin ettei firefoxin puolellakaan ole mitään suojauksia jotka tuon voisi estää. Onko ideoita missä voisi olla vika?  :Confused: 

----------

## Zarhan

Katso ettei konfliktoi jonkun muun kanssa - mulla oli aiemmin mplayerplug-in käytössä ja se ei sitten toiminutkaan. Elikkä jos on mplayer tai xine-plugareita niin poista ne ensin.

Mullakin toimii VLC:llä tuo ihan hyvin.

----------

## ilborg

Itse olen havainnut helpoimmaksi tavaksi seuraavan:

-Poista kaikki video-pluginnit

-Asenna gecko-mediaplayer

Tämän jälkeen vaan kovaa katsomista.

Tosin tuo mtv:n katsomo jotain bugaili fullscreeninä, ja kopioin gecko-mediaplayeristä sen suoran urlin ja pistin komentorivillä mplayeriin. Tuo bugailu siis oli ubuntussa, ja ainakaan gentoossa ongelmia tuon pluginnin kanssa en muistaisi nähneeni. Asiat tuntuisi yksinkertaistuvan hyvin paljon kun pitää vain sen yhden video-pluginnin kerrallaan.

Ubuntussa siis tuo videon fullscreen ongelma voi olla lähtöisin ihan siitä että siinä on aina säädetty kaikki prosessit samaan aikaan päälle, huolimatta siitä ettei ne toimi yhtä aikaa. Logiikkana on, että kaikki karkit päälle, ja on käyttäjän ongelma jos sen kone ei niiden karkkien kanssa toimi.

----------

